# Nikon D750 vs. Canon 5D MKII



## Village Idiot (Nov 25, 2014)

Nikon D750 vs. Canon 5D MKII

So here's my dilemma. Do I stay or do I go now?

My basic Canon kit:
5D MKII
70-200 f/2.8L IS MKI
24-70 f/2.8L MKI
17-40 f/4L
580ex II
2 430ex II
85 f/1.8

All of that is Canon's gear. I'm in a position where I can sell everything and probably come out even with a D750, 70-200 f/2.8 VR, Nikon 24-70 f/2.8, and 14-24 f/4 with maybe even a Nikon Speedlight. The D750 would be new and I could afford new everything else, but the lenses could be used and could even get me an 85 prime replacement. My question is, how much would this benefit me?

The dynamic range of my 5D MKII is fine, but the focusing is slow and inaccurate. This is less of an issue when shooting models and portraits as I am not as dependent on first time results being accurate (although it doesn't look professional when you have to take several shots to make sure you're in focus). This has been an issue with my weddings I've been shooting more often though. I've been having to throw out shots due to missed AF. Also, I use one AF point most of the time and it's the middle one because frankly, the rest are mostly worthless, especially when it gets dark.

Is it worth the time and effort to switch systems? Is the *image quality* that much better than the 5D *MKIII* that I should skip upgrading just my body and switch systems completely? I've debated this in the past but Nikon's offerings still didn't offer the video quality I needed. Now I rarely shoot video and even if I did, the D750 video offerings are better than the 5D MKII.

Convince me why or why not I should switch to the dark side?


----------



## goodguy (Nov 25, 2014)

Well I own the D750 and a Nikon fan so I obviously would love to make another convert but I will do my best to refrain from doing that and just tell you what I think.
First owning the D750 and not being a pro I can tell you it is indeed a beast of a camera, AF is amazing, IQ, DR and low light performance are just wonderful!!!
The tilty screen screen is also a nice plus for some if you need to shoot low, high or do video.
As you said in video the D750 is more capable even though the 5DIII is still an excellent video camera.
Never the less the 5dIII is also a great camera and from what I see and hear these 2 cameras are in many ways very close in their performance.
Tony Northrup say the AF system on the D810/D750 is superior to that on the 5DIII
The sensor on the D750 is better then the one on the 5DIII and the main thing is that the 5D III on paper is 1000$ more expensive even though lately I heard you can get fairly good deals on it.
One more very important fact is that the 5DIII is on its last legs, Canon is sure to replace it but when is anyone's guess, spending all this money and seeing a superior camera coming out few months later is very annoying.
The D750 just came out and I don't expect it to be replaced anytime soon.
It was also voted best camera for 2014 so that speak louder then I could ever could.

Camera of the Year: Nikon D750 | Popular Photography

I personally will not tell you what to do, you will have to be the judge of that but the options are to get the D750, get the 5DIII or wait for the next DSLR Canon will come out but that might be in 3 months, 6 month or a year, who knows.

Good luck and please do keep up informed in what you decide


----------



## Mach0 (Nov 25, 2014)

I've tried the 5d iii and have been able to process the raw files as well. I think it's an exceptional camera. While I'm not in your shoes, I would just go with a 5d iii. Easier than selling everything to make a system switch. I shoot nikon but if I WERE to go canon, I would go with a 5d iii. Ergonomics are similar. One thing I like better is the aperture dial on top next to the shutter. I find that a little more convenient. That being said, I haven't tried a d750. Rent one and see if you like it.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 25, 2014)

The only reason I’m considering this is that Nikon has been kicking ass in the body department lately. And lately seems to have been a long time. I realize that the pendulum swings back and forth, but it’s been on the Nikon side for a long time now and Canon just hasn’t been producing the bodies to compete. The 5d MKIII is a very nice camera on paper and is more expensive than the D750, but the only specification that I can see the D750 failing compared to the 5D MKIII that may matter to me is a 1/4000 max shutter speed. As someone that rarely shoots where that would matter, it wouldn’t be a huge issue.

The other thing that concerns me with the dynamics of these two companies is that the D750 is on par or better than the 5D MKIII in most regards and with Canon’s upgrades the way they’ve been going, I’m concerned that the 5D MKIV or whatever the successor is will be only an incremental upgrade in quality or priced out of my range.


----------



## goooner (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm not a pro, and I wanted to upgrade to the 7d2 early next year. I'm seriously considering going FF and the D750 'ticks' all the boxes. That being said, If I had your glass I probably would have waited for the 5D mark IV rumored to be coming 'early' next year. If I can believe the guy at my camera store there might be something coming out between the 5D and 1D, but I personally think he is pulling my leg.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow.  What a dilemma.  Considering this is how you make money it's a serious situation.
The Canon bodies 5d and 1d (and anything in between per rumors) would still cost more than the d750, even the d8x0.  Right now just looking at numbers the Nikons are besting the Canon's in low light (not including ISO capabilities) ==> dxoMark Nikon ISO numbers | Photography Forum

I'd seriously consider the swap but I'm sure other Pros would be better to weigh in and give their opinions.
I like Canon gear myself but it's priced outta my range for what I want and use.  I may still buy a Canon converted IR low end camera but I currently have all Nikon.

Good luck


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 25, 2014)

Well, I bought my 5D MKII when it was released. I had it within a month or two of it officially going on sale, so I have been using it for that long. The image quality has been acceptable and truth be told, I could probably have gotten away with using a lesser camera for the most part. The AF has always been an issue though. I have had lenses calibrated by Canon and have micro adjusted every lens I’ve owned to deal with front focusing and back focusing issues and 99% of my shots consist of my focusing with the middle cross point and recomposing, which alters focus anyways.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 25, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Wow.  What a dilemma.  Considering this is how you make money it's a serious situation.
> The Canon bodies 5d and 1d (and anything in between per rumors) would still cost more than the d750, even the d8x0.  Right now just looking at numbers the Nikons are besting the Canon's in low light (not including ISO capabilities) ==> dxoMark Nikon ISO numbers | Photography Forum
> 
> I'd seriously consider the swap but I'm sure other Pros would be better to weigh in and give their opinions.
> ...




It’s not my primary source of income, but shooting for paying clients means the work has to be up to par or else it’s embarrassing and delivering a subpar product means they’re not getting what they’re paying for. Personally, I don’t believe that I’m delivering a subpar product, but having a camera that lets me get more keepers would help reduce post processing times for myself and would help to deliver and even better product.

I find that sometimes I have to shoot at narrower apertures that I want because of the focusing.

Also, the 5D MKII’s ISO performance is acceptable for what I shoot. The last wedding I did I had just a handful of shots that were a bit too grainy for my taste and that’s because they were in a low lit barn where I didn’t want to use flash to ruin the moment. Other than that, I’ve not had an issue with the ISO abilities of the MKII. Better ISO capabilities in the D750 or 5D MKIII would just be a bonus.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 25, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> One thing I like better is the aperture dial on top next to the shutter. I find that a little more convenient.



A little more convenient than the same fingerwheel just below the shutter button in a place that makes ergonomical sense?


----------



## Mach0 (Nov 25, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I like better is the aperture dial on top next to the shutter. I find that a little more convenient.
> ...



I shoot nikon but I have tripped my aperture plenty of times and all of the sudden I am wtf'n myself. Maybe my own mistake and carelessness but still it happened a couple of times in one night ( same night I shot the 5 d iii) . Not enough for me to switch brands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 25, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I like better is the aperture dial on top next to the shutter. I find that a little more convenient.
> ...



Actually, with the finger wheel above the shutter button ala Canon, I can actually actuate the shutter with one finger and adjust the aperture with another.


----------



## Mach0 (Nov 25, 2014)

Village Idiot said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Mach0 said:
> ...



Ive only tried the mk ii once and can't recall the wheel. It might have just been the wheel on the grip. I really like the 5d3. My issue only happened to me that one night and was enough for me to get angry at the time but maybe it's time for a new grip lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2014)

Village Idiot said:


> Actually, with the finger wheel above the shutter button ala Canon, I can actually actuate the shutter with one finger and adjust the aperture with another.


I do the same on my Nikons.  Except my first finger for the release and 2nd for the Aperture whereas you probably use the reverse fingers.


----------



## snerd (Nov 25, 2014)

Seems there was a batch of the 750's with a serious light leak problem. You may want to check into that while researching it. It's well-documented if you search for it.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2014)

snerd said:


> Seems there was a batch of the 750's with a serious light leak problem. You may want to check into that while researching it. It's well-documented if you search for it.


like this one ==> D750 users, check tilt LCD for light leak.: Nikon FX SLR (DF, D1-D4, D600-D800) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## snerd (Nov 25, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Seems there was a batch of the 750's with a serious light leak problem. You may want to check into that while researching it. It's well-documented if you search for it.
> ...


And here:

D750 horrible light leak reported; Looks horrible - FM Forums

And a video of the problem.....


----------



## Braineack (Nov 25, 2014)

good. refurb'ed d750 bodies will hit the market just in time for xmas.


----------



## snerd (Nov 25, 2014)

That's what I heard too!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2014)

I wonder if it's from light getting in the body from the LCD panel like back when the Canon 5dm3 was released ?

The problem is in order to maintain some secrecy, the companies don't test the products as well as they should.  This happens to tons of companies, even Apple is an example of this.

One reason to never be on the bleeding edge or a new release.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 25, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I wonder if it's from light getting in the body from the LCD panel like back when the Canon 5dm3 was released ?
> 
> The problem is in order to maintain some secrecy, the companies don't test the products as well as they should.  This happens to tons of companies, even Apple is an example of this.
> 
> One reason to never be on the bleeding edge or a new release.



I saw a few issues, but it’s apparently not wide spread. I had the shutter mechanism replaced in my 5D MKII 3 times and once right out of warranty but they still covered it. It was the same issue every single time and an issue the 5D’s had for a while. My newest one is the most up to date version and works perfect and now I have a 5D MKII to sell with probably about 1000 clicks on the shutter because of it.


----------



## goooner (Nov 25, 2014)

I would rent the 750d and a good lens and take it as a 2nd body on your next wedding. Do the zoom/low light shots with the d750 or the AF taxing shots, and see if it will be worth it *for you* to jump to the dark side.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2014)

goooner said:


> I would rent the 750d and a good lens and take it as a 2nd body on your next wedding. Do the zoom/low light shots with the d750 or the AF taxing shots, and see if it will be worth it *for you* *to jump to the dark side*.


If it has a light leak, it technically would be the Light Side


----------



## goodguy (Nov 25, 2014)

goooner said:


> I would rent the 750d and a good lens and take it as a 2nd body on your next wedding. Do the zoom/low light shots with the d750 or the AF taxing shots, and see if it will be worth it *for you* to jump to the dark side.


Actually everyone knows 
Nikon=Jedi
Canon=Sith

Don't know about the light leak, glad to say I don't have any issues with my D750, just a happy owner!!!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 25, 2014)

The "light leak" shown in those videos looks like it might be two separate things, first, lens flaring when aimed toward a strong light in an otherwise dim room, and second, an internal reflection from something inside the mirror box when the camera is aimed toward a bright source that strikes the lens front at a steep angle. Looking at it the Fred Miranda pages, the most likely issue seems like it's the bottom edge of the mirror--which appears it would benefit from a swipe with a black magic marker. If the camera had "a light leak", it would be ruining actual photos. lol.

Tough choice between ditching one complete outfit with good lenses, but a camera that has burned through two shutters and is on its third shutter, for almost an identical outfit with good lenses and a VASTLY better ultra-wide zoom, along with a newer, better body with better AF system and better image quality. Ditching never feels really comfortable. You have the money and the experience tied up in the Canon setup, but the AF in the Mark II was always the limiting factor. Blown focus and not being able to shoot unless stopped down enough to cover focus areas sucks. If you can find a way out from under the Canon gear and not have to take much loss, that would be a great situation. I think you'd also realllllllllly like what can be done with a Sony-sensor-shot file when it comes times to shoot against the light, and you need to lift the shadows, and not have noise and chroma pollution in the shadows, even at base ISO.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 25, 2014)

Just listed all my Canon stuff on e-bay but the PW MiniTT and I need to find the box for that if I still have it. That'll give me enough to buy the body and three lenses. Any idea what I can get for a Nikon 24-104 f/4? I've seen it listed for $1,000 but I don't know if they actually sell for that much. The kit is only $600 more than the body. I did the same thing with my 5D MKII and made a few bucks off the 24-whatever came with my 5D MKII.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 25, 2014)

Village Idiot said:


> Just listed all my Canon stuff on e-bay but the PW MiniTT and I need to find the box for that if I still have it. That'll give me enough to buy the body and three lenses. Any idea what I can get for a Nikon 24-104 f/4? I've seen it listed for $1,000 but I don't know if they actually sell for that much. The kit is only $600 more than the body. I did the same thing with my 5D MKII and made a few bucks off the 24-whatever came with my 5D MKII.



I think they sell for over 1k, like 1300, so you could probably get like 900 for it. 

Jake


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 26, 2014)

If price is no object, the D750, no contest.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 27, 2014)

Black Friday deals are looking good this year. I'm thinking the D750 kit for $3,000 and a 7-200 for $2,000. If I can sell the D750 kit for for $900-$1000, it'll save me about $600-$700 overall. $4,000 for a D750 and 70-200 f/2.8 VR II? Yes please.


----------



## bribrius (Nov 27, 2014)

I just want lenses for my 7100 still but I don't want to pay 1500 for a lens. Seems when you do the camera deals you make out okay. You just want the lens they screw you.


----------



## beachrat (Nov 27, 2014)

bribrius said:


> I just want lenses for my 7100 still but I don't want to pay 1500 for a lens. Seems when you do the camera deals you make out okay. You just want the lens they screw you.



That's why buying mint used copies works out so well.
Let somebody else take the beating.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah, the 24-70 is going for $1300 on FM forums.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 28, 2014)

Placed my order on the d750 kit and 70-200 f/2.8.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 28, 2014)

You might, and I emphasize "might" find that having a 24mm to 120mm one-zoom option is actually viable--mainly due to the D750's better-performing focus system, as well as the constant f/4 aperture. The earlier 5D classic I had with the Canon 24-105 f/4 L IS USM had a very weak AF pattern (the TIGHT, 9-point diamond), and a weak AF module with f/4 glass; the D750 has gone wayyyyy above that, in terms of being color-aware, has a lot of focusing strategies, has negative 3 EV capability, and AF sensors that are sensitive even with very small-aperture lenses or lens+ TC combos...

I know you're planning on ditching the 24-120, but it's got a LOT more top end, meaning a lot fewer lens swaps.Using the 70-200 means you are absolutely forced to swap out the lens every single time you want anything wider than 70, while the 24-70 means every time you want a medium tele, you must go to the 70-200; the 24-120 bridges a huge span of useful focal lengths. And now, you will have class-leading high ISO capability, and a much stronger focusing option, even with f/4 glass. Just something to consider I think.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 28, 2014)

I would totally keept that 24-120 f/4


----------



## goodguy (Nov 28, 2014)

Village Idiot said:


> Placed my order on the d750 kit and 70-200 f/2.8.


Conrats 
You are going to be very happy very soon!

The D750 is a big jump from your previous camera.
The 24-120mm F4, it is a very useful range but I still like my 24-70mm 2.8 better, it doesn't have the range the other lens have but its much faster thus gives me more flexibility in different lighting situations which for me is much more important and it is sharper then the 24-120mm.
The way I like working is by having the most minimum lenses I need to schlep on me and minimum to change so the 24-70mm and 70-200mm gives me only 2 lenses that are fast and sharp and covers my most used focal range.
If I had the 24-120mm f4 I would need to take more lenses with me because as I mentioned I like the flexibility to shoot at low lights too thus more lens to own and schlep.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 28, 2014)

The shallower DOF is a must for me.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 28, 2014)

If you came from dx the dof is reduced by about 40% inherently.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 28, 2014)

Village Idiot said:


> The shallower DOF is a must for me.


Then FX is a must for you


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 29, 2014)

Braineack said:


> If you came from dx the dof is reduced by about 40% inherently.



I'm coming from a 5d mkii where my primary lenses are the 17-40 f/4, 24-70 f/2.8, and 70-200 f/2.8. I don't ever find the lack of overlap at 70mm an inconvenience and would rather have the shallower DOF and faster max ap over the longer reach. 

And the DOF is shallower with the same FOV on a FF. If this wasn't the case, you wouldn't see the MF and LF guys using such small apertures compared to what is little crop sensor and 35mm equivalent people like to shoot at. I'm on my phone so, it's difficult to go in depth, but you can see this with the online DOF calculator.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 29, 2014)

Village Idiot said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > If you came from dx the dof is reduced by about 40% inherently.
> ...



This doesn't dispute what I said-- it coincides.

I'd like a little longer reach than 70mm, personally.   Id be willing to give up speed to get it, since I shoot nikon and have the ability .  But you have a plan that works for you, so more power to you.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 29, 2014)

Ditch the zooms primes all the way


----------



## Braineack (Nov 29, 2014)

With today's lenses: I'll take versatility over the most minuscule improvement in IQ any day.

But again, that's me.  I do prefer the look from prime lenses.  It's just very limiting in a lot of situations I shoot.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 29, 2014)

Braineack said:


> With today's lenses: I'll take versatility over the most minuscule improvement in IQ any day.
> 
> But again, that's me.  I do prefer the look from prime lenses.  It's just very limiting in a lot of situations I shoot.



You just need three bodies and a harness to hold them all.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 29, 2014)

Braineack said:


> With today's lenses: I'll take versatility over the most minuscule improvement in IQ any day.
> 
> But again, that's me.  I do prefer the look from prime lenses.  It's just very limiting in a lot of situations I shoot.



My camera and prime will fit in my pocket, people don't notice me, i'll take that over a big heavy zoom, also no zooms for my main cameras


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 29, 2014)

I like primes and I'll get a few. They're very much useful for certain jobs, just a lot more limiting when shooting events where you would be switching lenses to capture the framing you want when movement isn't always an option.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm excited for you. I think you will really appreciate the step up from a 5D-II to the D750 in terms of how it focuses, as well as the low light performance, and the shadow recovery, and just the overall degree of malleability in the raw files, with the ability to really push them hard if you desire to.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 29, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I'm excited for you. I think you will really appreciate the step up from a 5D-II to the D750 in terms of how it focuses, as well as the low light performance, and the shadow recovery, and just the overall degree of malleability in the raw files, with the ability to really push them hard if you desire to.



Just seeing the photos people have taken that are nearly black and making a usable photo out of it without having terrible looking grain is an exciting prospect. I've seen photos that were taken with a really deep blue exposed sky and subjects that were just silhouettes almost and making a perfectly exposed photo out of it. 

Canon has just unfortunately disappointed a lot of people with their incremental updates and lagging noticeably behind in sensor tech. Not to mention the 5D MKIII is $1,000 more and just not worth it in a lot of people's opinions. It's even 2 years old, IIRC and still $3,300.  I just don't see them coming out with anything that's affordable with the tech to match Nikon. They may come out with some awesome 40MP hyper DR sensor, but like everything else, I'm guessing it'll be in a $7,000 body way before it hits anything in the Nikon D750 price range. I could be wrong, but as history goes to show you...


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 29, 2014)

Village Idiot said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm excited for you. I think you will really appreciate the step up from a 5D-II to the D750 in terms of how it focuses, as well as the low light performance, and the shadow recovery, and just the overall degree of malleability in the raw files, with the ability to really push them hard if you desire to.
> ...



That's sad. I feel like I've read this sentiment many times in the last few months. Too bad Canon is losing so many followers!


----------



## goodguy (Nov 29, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> That's sad. I feel like I've read this sentiment many times in the last few months. Too bad Canon is losing so many followers!



Totally agree, I expect more from Canon, hope future models will kick Nikon's ass so Nikon will have to work double as hard to come out with ever better models.
This way both Canon and Nikon will stay competitive for many more years.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 29, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


It's the blind leading the blind


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 30, 2014)

goodguy said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > That's sad. I feel like I've read this sentiment many times in the last few months. Too bad Canon is losing so many followers!
> ...



It used to be that the tables would turn back and forth between who had the lead and for a while there, Canon was the high ISO king, but it was never by a huge margin. 

Then at some point Canon became increasingly invested in their video capabilities and although they have the technology to do significant upgrades their customers were asking for, they just went with incremental upgrades across the board. The 5D MKIII could have been the MKII four years ago. There's nothing in that camera that's a huge technological leap or could t have been found in other Canon cameras at the time.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 1, 2014)

I just got the camera and lens and took a few photos. It even has a really cool stuck pixel on the rear LCD. Time for an exchange. Ugh...


----------



## goodguy (Dec 1, 2014)

Village Idiot said:


> I just got the camera and lens and took a few photos. It even has a really cool stuck pixel on the rear LCD. Time for an exchange. Ugh...


 
Ah happy times 

Very curious to know how do you find the camera compared to the 5D II?
Is it better in low light ?
What about the Dynamic Range ?
And AF system ?


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 1, 2014)

goodguy said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > I just got the camera and lens and took a few photos. It even has a really cool stuck pixel on the rear LCD. Time for an exchange. Ugh...
> ...



We'll with 8 pictures, I haven't had a time to do any real shooting. It's going back for an exchange tomorrow. What a pain.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 3, 2014)

So I can easily see at least 15 stuck pixels on the LCD when it’s black. This is a real issue when shooting dark scenes. I called Best Buy and they said they are shipping a replacement to my house. In the mean time I’ve been messing with the one I have a little bit. I have a shoot I’m doing this evening that I’ll be testing it out on and I’ll have images uploaded to preview. I’ll have some impressions after that.


----------



## runnah (Dec 3, 2014)

I've never been a fan of those tilty screens. A thin ribbon cable and constant motion is just asking for trouble.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 3, 2014)

runnah said:


> I've never been a fan of those tilty screens. A thin ribbon cable and constant motion is just asking for trouble.



I wish there was a wireless 7" IPS Bluetooth monitor that could sync with the camera for reviewing images in the field. HD and fully able to be calibrated. [emoji106]


----------



## goodguy (Dec 3, 2014)

runnah said:


> I've never been a fan of those tilty screens. A thin ribbon cable and constant motion is just asking for trouble.


For me this tilty screen is not a must, yes I used it once or twice and actually it did came in handy but overall its just a little bonus, it mostly for videographer and I am NOT a videographer, didn't even tried the video on my D750.
Saying that I can tell you the overall feeling of this screen is actually quite solid, would I prefer s fused screen like in my older D7100 ?
After a careful thought no, its a nice bonus and as I said I actually used it few times and it came in handy, I don't feel it cheapens the camera or potentially makes it more susceptible to damage in normal use.
Maybe not the perfect camera for the rain forest, if I was a die hard nature boy I think I would get a 7D or 7D II but for normal use the tilty screen is mostly a bonus.


----------



## runnah (Dec 3, 2014)

goodguy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been a fan of those tilty screens. A thin ribbon cable and constant motion is just asking for trouble.
> ...



I prefer the 5200 style of flip out screen. Much more rugged and practical for video. Especially if you have it in a rig.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 3, 2014)

I've yet to really test the live view, but the Canon's 5D MKII was just so so. It wouldn't trigger a PW and when you are at weird angles, it's un-viewable.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 5, 2014)

Well Best Buy has been giving me the run around. I’m going to go in store tonight and see what can be done. If they can’t do anything for me, then I’m just going to get my money refunded on the kit and buy it from B&H.

I got to edit files from my last family shoot I did. Half were 5D MKII files and half were D750 files. The biggest difference is that the D750 files seemed warmer (and they were shoot as RAW), but seemed flatter with less contrast, which is a good thing. Neutral is always better in my opinion. That was just my impression. From just a few other random photos, it seems like that are also less saturated or vivid in comparison. They’re RAW files though, so they should be.

The AF is smart. Too smart I think. I was taking some random photos of an abandoned set of building that’s fenced in with barbed wire at the top of the fences and once the AF locked on to one of the twists at the top of the fence, it seemed like it knew to stay locked regardless of how you moved.

I have a 24-70 f/2.8 that I ordered Tuesday right after I was paypal’ed for my 5D MKII body. That should be here Saturday. After that, the only thing I think I _need_ will be at least a speed light. The 16-35 f/4 is on my agenda as well, but I’m going to wait until all my Canon gear is sold or I have a shoot where it’s absolutely necessary. I’m saving money to sell my car and purchase a cheaper vehicle, so this is a pretty crazy financial decision on my part. At least I’m going to come out on top in the long run.

Oh, and LV focusing is much better than the 5D MKII. I know there's 4 years difference and that's to be expected, but some people on either this forum or another were complaining about Nikon's implementation of the LV focusing. For me, it's better than what I had. Also, the 5D couldn't focus while recording. I don't know that I'll be using that much though, as it hunted front and back the other night before locking when I tested it and it's noisy. You can easily hear the focusing action in the playback. I'll be shooting a promotional video for a band on the 13th. I'll have to post up the video when I get done.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 7, 2014)

I _just_ uploaded the photos from today and wanted to test out this amazing dynamic range I've seen so much about. I was in Harpers Ferry and as I was trudging up a long steep set of steps I came up to the church. Exposing the church would have blown the sky out so I exposed for the sky and got this:



Nikon D750 DR Test Before by VI™, on Flickr

Just in Lightroom, I bumped the shadows up all the way, bumped them a little more in the curves, and added some contrast. This is from one photo:



Nikon D750 DR Test After by VI™, on Flickr


----------



## beachrat (Dec 7, 2014)

Did you get everything straightened out with Best Buy?


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 7, 2014)

beachrat said:


> Did you get everything straightened out with Best Buy?



Through my local store. I spent about 3 hours on the phone since it was an internet order than the store couldn't even look up the SKU to order it. When I went in they found one at a local place and said it would be shipped in and I could do an exchange when it got there. 

Another shot from today. The 6.5 FPS comes in handy.




Nikon D750 FPS Test by VI™, on Flickr


----------



## beachrat (Dec 7, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## mcap1972 (Dec 9, 2014)

let us know how it performs when you get it.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 10, 2014)

mcap1972 said:


> let us know how it performs when you get it.



Get what? The D750 I used to take the above photos?


----------



## huytrang90 (Dec 10, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been a fan of those tilty screens. A thin ribbon cable and constant motion is just asking for trouble.
> ...


Well it's kind of there already on d750.

Turn on WiFi from your camera, connect your 5.x phone screen or tablet to the camera WiFi.  

You can view the pictures via the downloaded nikon app.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 10, 2014)

huytrang90 said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


 
I'm going to play with this later tonight if I have time. I have that video I'm shooting Saturday evening which this would be useful for if it works for video recording as well as still and I'm in the process of putting up a photo booth for events and one of the apps that goes with the program requires an Eye Fi card to send the photos to the iPad so that clients and send it to themselves one of several ways. I don't know if this would also work with Nikon's iDevice compatible wifi or not. I wouldn't be using the D750 as the photo booth camera and would end up just purchasing a used entry level camera and kit lens to start off with, but it would be useful for testing purposes since I don't have an Eye Fi card just yet.


----------



## luckofthedraw (Dec 10, 2014)

Glad it seems to be working out for you.  Defiantly a camera I'm considering. 

"Just in Lightroom, I bumped the shadows up all the way, bumped them a little more in the curves, and added some contrast".

  When you adjusted this picture of the church, was it with a photoshop program?  Sorry, fairly new to this.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 10, 2014)

luckofthedraw said:


> Glad it seems to be working out for you.  Defiantly a camera I'm considering.
> 
> "Just in Lightroom, I bumped the shadows up all the way, bumped them a little more in the curves, and added some contrast".
> 
> When you adjusted this picture of the church, was it with a photoshop program?  Sorry, fairly new to this.



No, it was in the Adobe Lightroom program.

I tested the ipad tonight and I got the photo booth working with the trial software without needing camera wifi. The Nikon app looks like it only does photos and not video. I'll have to do some research to see if that's the only way it works.


----------

